# Peyia or Coral Bay



## Del929 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello,

Myself and the wife are hoping to move over mid Aug or early Sept. Planning renting in Coral Bay or Peyia. Any advice on pros or cons for living in either would be appreciated. Also what's best options for Internet, Sky/uk tv in the area? Thanks. Del.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I mean, they're basically next door to each other. I'd say Peyia as Coral Bay is full of tourists most of the year. Peyia has a good-sized british expat community living there.

For TV, you will need an IPTV box (internet TV). Internet entirely depends on which area you choose.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Coral Bay is very much a holiday resort and not ideal for full time living. Peyia is residential but still close enough to Coral Bay to enjoy its amenities. 
Friends of ours rented in Coral Bay when they first came here but after the first tourist season they had had enough of all the tourists and moved to Peyia.


----------



## Del929 (Jun 7, 2015)

Many thanks for the responses. Appreciate the information. Would we need a car if living in Peyia or is there a bus service?


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

This is the Peyia bus -

Route 616

Never used it myself (or seen it for that matter! ). Peyia village itself has plenty of shops, restaurants and bars but is up a bloomin' steep hill (or down depending on your location). My neighbour doesn't have a car, but tends to walk everywhere anyway, however, he gets all his groceries from Phillipos (local BIG supermarket) - he rings them up, they come and collect him, shops a month's worth then they transport him back to his apartment along with groceries - no extra cost.

So there are options. It is very ex-pat intensive here, but they don't bother you if you throw rocks at them.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

MrSpadge said:


> This is the Peyia bus -
> 
> Route 616
> 
> ...


Hey just noticed you new up-graded avatar. Nice.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

expatme said:


> Hey just noticed you new up-graded avatar. Nice.


Wifey made me shave the beard off


----------

